# Severe Dandruff!



## Smokey Eye (Jul 4, 2014)

*I've ALWAYS had dandruff, but it's gotten worse within the last 1-2 yrs! It seems to have started when I had a hair dye job at my salon within 2 weeks of each other back then &amp; my scalp got really red. I've always developed dandruff &amp; had to wash my hair once a week. Nowadays, I have bigger flakes developing already on day 2 or 3 after washing. I already use a good quality dandruff shampoo &amp; recently got a scalp treatment conditioner with tea tree oil, but that doesn't help at all.

It looks like I need a more intensive scalp treatment product. I have no extra money to go to a dermatologist. 

Anyone know of any over-the-counter products OR any home remedies, etc. I'm beyond frustrated by these huge flakes! **




*


----------



## Karly65 (Jul 4, 2014)

When mine gets bad, I switch between Nizoral, Neutrogena T-Gel, Selsun Blue and good old head and shoulders. I have horribly oily hair and wash it every day though.

As for the shampoos I use, each of them have a different active anti-dandruff ingredient, (in order listed above) Ketoconazole (anti-fungal), coal tar, Selenium Sulfide and perithione Zinc. I find that if I use them all (not on the same day, of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) my dandruff "breakouts" go away faster. If I only use one of them, it doesn't work so well.

A lot of people poo-poo tha coal tar because of cancer worries, and what not. But I figure that if I go by the recomended usage on the bottle (like all medications), I'll be fine. I use acids at work that are a whole heck of a lot more dangerous than using coal tar the 5-6 times a year that I use it. So in my case, I'm not to worried about it.

When I went to a dermatologist for my dandruff, she was a little heavy handed with the e-prescription pad. But she basically gave me a fungicide and a corticosteroid.

I only used them both for a few days. You were supposed to put it on at night and wash it out the next morning. That's all fine and dandy, but I take my shower at night since I have to be at work by 5am. After a night with fungi-roid mixture in my hair, I looked like someone dipped me in oil the next morning, even if I'd rinse my hair.

Some dermis will prescribe the non-OTC Nizoral, which is what lead me to trying that instead of the cream I was given. Worked as good as (and was cheaper) than the prescribed fungicide.

But as with things like this, what worked for me may not work for you. I just wanted to throw this post out there to let you know what worked for me and hopefully give you some ideas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jul 4, 2014)

*Thanks a lot!  Any other ideas anyone?*


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jul 5, 2014)

I also suffer from dandruff and seborrhea on my head and the best shampoo ive found hands down is AG's Dandruff Control shampoo. Its great b/c its concentrated and the ph is just right so it doesnt interfere with color/other hair services. I use it every wash (about 2-3 times a week) and then i just use a leave in conditioner so i dont have traditional conditioner sitting on my scalp.


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jul 9, 2014)

One cure for excessive dandruff can be vinegar. Dandruff is the result of skin cells maturing and dying too fast on the scalp. Vinegar will get rid of the unwanted skin. Fungus growth can lead to dandruff as well, vinegar acts like fungicide and removes dandruff.

How to use-
Mix vinegar with warm water in a cup. The total amount depends on how much hair you have. Pour the mixture on your hair and scrub gently for few minutes and then rinse it with water. Wait for 8 to 12 hours before taking a normal shower.

Hope this was helpful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 9, 2014)

Isabelsjewely said:


> I also suffer from dandruff and seborrhea on my head and the best shampoo ive found hands down is AG's Dandruff Control shampoo. Its great b/c its concentrated and the ph is just right so it doesnt interfere with color/other hair services. I use it every wash (about 2-3 times a week) and then i just use a leave in conditioner so i dont have traditional conditioner sitting on my scalp.


I also have seborrhea on my scalp and the shampoo I use has Zinc in it and it's over the counter. I also alternate with a prescription one, but the over the counter one is great. It doesn't smell as stinky as say, head and shoulders and it works wonders. My dermatologist also said not to use conditioner because it will make it worse (I just use it on my ends, not near my scalp)


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 9, 2014)

Linda Hingis said:


> One cure for excessive dandruff can be vinegar. Dandruff is the result of skin cells maturing and dying too fast on the scalp. Vinegar will get rid of the unwanted skin. Fungus growth can lead to dandruff as well, vinegar acts like fungicide and removes dandruff.
> 
> How to use-
> 
> ...


Seborrhea, which she may have as @@Isabelsjewely and I both do, is not a fungus the way dandruff is. Seborrhea is basically your skin produces too much yeast and your body kind of doesn't know what to do with it so it flakes and gets scaly and looks like dandruff-but it doesn't have the same underlying cause that dandruff does. if it is seborrhea, I don't think the vinegar trick will work (it didn't work for me)

hopefully the OP gets relief soon!


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jul 12, 2014)

*OP back.  Thanks a lot guys.  I got a couple things that I'll try.  One of them is ZEAL, a non-sulfate, vegan, anti-dandruff shampoo that I got a free, good-sized trial bottle of.  I just had to pay $7.95 shipping.  Then, I browsed my huge beauty supply place &amp; found this brand called Dr. Miracles Tingling 2-in-1 Dandruff Shampoo &amp; Conditioner w/ vitamins &amp; peppermint oil.  If those don't work, I'll try the next thing(s).*

*Any more ideas?*


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 13, 2014)

Clarifying shampoo was the answer for my scalp problems (dandruff, oily scalp, damaged hair, fallout)


----------



## ship9 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dear,

If it becomes severe you have to go to dermatologist but still try some home remedies like:

Use Nizoral shampoo.

Take coconut oil. Heat it little and add lemon juice to it in the ratio of 2:1 .Apply it daily ,leave it overnight and wash it with Nizoral in the morning.In two weeks time dandruff should finish.Remember your scalp is flaky so when you will apply this it will give you stinging sensation.


----------



## JoshC (Sep 17, 2014)

Linda Hingis said:


> One cure for excessive dandruff can be vinegar. Dandruff is the result of skin cells maturing and dying too fast on the scalp. Vinegar will get rid of the unwanted skin. Fungus growth can lead to dandruff as well, vinegar acts like fungicide and removes dandruff.
> 
> How to use-
> 
> ...


Oh I will try this next time! Currently I am using Sara Shantelle's Head CPR, since I have been experiencing hair loss + dandruff at the same time. I really works well and I have been using it for years now.

I might try this method after my shampoo finishes (if my dandruff comes back that is)

Do you know if this method is suitable for hair loss though? And what is the vinegar to water ratio?


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

Smokey Eye said:


> *OP back.  Thanks a lot guys.  I got a couple things that I'll try.  One of them is ZEAL, a non-sulfate, vegan, anti-dandruff shampoo that I got a free, good-sized trial bottle of.  I just had to pay $7.95 shipping.  Then, I browsed my huge beauty supply place &amp; found this brand called Dr. Miracles Tingling 2-in-1 Dandruff Shampoo &amp; Conditioner w/ vitamins &amp; peppermint oil.  If those don't work, I'll try the next thing(s).*
> 
> *Any more ideas?*


My husband suffers from the same situation as you so I rub his head a few times a day with Chi Silk Infusion serum (this can get pricey so you can usually get it from a beauty discount store or online) because it's like this light oil and you can just rub it down into the roots and over the scalp, it really helps to moisturize.

If you don't have to go out and you're okay with greasy hair, I would try Lush's Superbalm scalp treatment made with Salicylic acid, rose wax, lavender oil, chamomile blue oil, rose absolute, extra virgin coconut oil and some other good stuff - it's like this goopy textured stuff that you rub into your scalp and it really helps as well. They tell you to wash it out after you leave it in for a bit but my husband leaves it in up to a day and then washes his hair before he goes out. We have noticed that he has had significantly less dandruff (almost none at all anymore) and his shirts and chair used to be absolutely covered with white dandruff.

Good luck!


----------



## indusvalley (Nov 6, 2014)

Use good Quality of Hair Dye so you have no any problem of dandruff and othe Hair problems . I have used Natural Hair Colour.my Hair is shiny and long.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 25, 2014)

I can vouch for coconut oil! It helped me with dandruff and awfuly dry scalp and it's really improved my hair and scalp condition - I've got no dandruff  or dryness anymore and my hair is more voluminous!


----------



## MarisaMoon (Dec 7, 2014)

Use one of these

1. Vinegar water rinse

2. Natura yughert masks

3. Rhassoul

4. White clay mask

I hope one of these work for you


----------



## mariechin1234 (Dec 25, 2014)

Use lemon extract and leave it for at least 30 minutes and scrub your hair with sugar. This is a home remedy to get rid of dandruff. Do this for a week and see the results. You may also take Vitamins such as A, B complex, C and E.


----------



## Kloe Kariki (Mar 7, 2015)

You cant use any products that have alcohol! I used to get the worst dandruff also, but you really have to use products that dont contain any alcohol. I used to have the dryest scalp - that used to flake...now I use the somaluxe argan oil - on my scalp too. They say dont use oil on your scalp, but this argan oil is the only thing that stops my dandruff...i use the somaluxe over my hair and even put some on my scalp and it totally moisturuzes it and keeps the flakes away. Its totally natural and alcohol free and was a life saver for me


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 20, 2015)

Smokey Eye said:


> *Thanks a lot!  Any other ideas anyone?*


I'd go for Optima Tea Tree Oil shampoo available from Amazon.com or biggreensmile.com but I would use it alongside my Pro Naturals Hair Repair System which will keep my hair in tip top condition.


----------



## DineshPate (Mar 27, 2015)

I used Mamata Shikekai by Prakruti JiyoFresh. It is ayurvedic cleanser for dandruff. I just had to:
1. make a paste out of the powder and lukewarm water,
2. apply it on hair
3. wash my hair

It worked for me. Hope it helps you too!


----------



## caimedollyrose (Apr 6, 2015)

I have the same case like you. I live in a pretty hot country and it gets worse during the mid months as my hair gets so flaky, itchy and greasy.

However, I was able to reduce my dandruff by using Extra virgin olive oil and salt.

This oil softens the scaly dead skin - flakes. It will also help your scalp to heal from the abrasions caused by itching.

While the salt helps in getting rid of current flakes in your scalp and you won’t feel the embarrassment of dandruff flakes on your clothes. Salt also absorb excess oil and besides that,  it soaks all the moisture from your scalp which helps fungus to grow.

 Once fungal growth is inhibited, you will not suffer from dandruff.

source: http://www.stylecraze.com/articles/how-to-treat-dandruff-with-salt/

I also sometimes put lemon juice to add freshness to it plus it has anti-bacterial properties! 

I hope this two ingredient helps.

Love lots!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 7, 2015)

Dandruff can be controlled by following a healthy hair care routine. You can also try some simple natural home remedies. It is true that natural remedies take time to show results but they can effectively treat the problem completely. Here one of the home remedy for dandruff is,

Coconut oil helps eliminate dandruff due to its anti fungal properties. It also moisturizes dry scalp and provides relief from itching.


Take some coconut oil and mix half the amount of lemon juice in it. 
Rub it on your scalp and massage for a few minutes.
Wash your hair after at least 20 minutes.
Follow this remedy two to three times a week.


----------



## vartikasharma (Apr 30, 2015)

I have been told that dandruff is actually a fungus. Which probably means we should try to get rid of it asap. Now, my mom told me this trick. It worked for her. I'm not sure if it will work for anyone else. But you can definitely give it a shot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She had severe dandruff problems. And now she has pretty much nothing. All she did was, while shampooing her hair, she would REALLY dig in her finger tips (not nails) through her hair and massage vigorously. She did this multiple of times for many days and eventually it really helped her.


----------



## dottiesj (May 14, 2015)

My DH had really bad dandruff for years.  He tried all the conventional over the counter remedies and even went to a derm, but it didn't help.  Then I found Shea Moisture African Black Soap dandruff shampoo/conditioner/scalp treatment and within a week or two, his flakes disappeared.  Whatever ingredients are in this formula worked really well for him.  Moreover, it didn't dry out his hair.  Check the SM website for more info.  You may have to order this formula.  Although Walgreens, CVS, Target, Ulta and Sally's carry SM, none of these store carries the entire line.  I suggest you try Walgreens first though.  You can order from SM directly.  Amazon also carries SM.  I seriously doubt that you're having a prolonged reaction to the color treatment you had a long time ago.  However, last October I used a retinol product on my face and despite medication from the derm, I'm still breaking out in red patches all these months later, so you never know.  HTH.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jun 2, 2015)

Smokey Eye said:


> *I've ALWAYS had dandruff, but it's gotten worse within the last 1-2 yrs! It seems to have started when I had a hair dye job at my salon within 2 weeks of each other back then &amp; my scalp got really red. I've always developed dandruff &amp; had to wash my hair once a week. Nowadays, I have bigger flakes developing already on day 2 or 3 after washing. I already use a good quality dandruff shampoo &amp; recently got a scalp treatment conditioner with tea tree oil, but that doesn't help at all.*
> 
> It looks like I need a more intensive scalp treatment product. I have no extra money to go to a dermatologist.
> 
> Anyone know of any over-the-counter products OR any home remedies, etc. I'm beyond frustrated by these huge flakes!


I have One Tip.Take lemon juice with 5 tbsp. of coconut oil. Apply to the scalp to get rid of dandruff. Lemon juice is a natural home remedy for dandruff.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 2, 2015)

I have sebhoreic dermatitis. One year it was so bad I left giant scales everywhere I went and couldn't go five seconds without needing to pick and scratch at my scalp.  I had prescription shampoo, pills, nothing worked. Then I gave up cereal noticing that everything got a zillion times worse when I went on the special k challenge. As long as I stay away from cereal I am 100% flake free. I don't even use store bought anti-dandruff shampoo anymore.


----------



## alluringsoulcom (Sep 21, 2016)

I recently posted this on (link removed) but wanted to share a short and sweet version for my fellow makeuptalkers on how to get rid of dandruff the natural way.

*1. Using borax*

*How to make*


3 tablepoon of borax powder or boric acid(suhaga ki kheel or tankan bhasma)
3 tablepoon of neem juice/paste
5 tablespoon of curd or buttermilk and
organic coconut oil as per hair requirements.
How to apply


Mix all the ingredients and apply to your scalp and hair. Leave it for 30 minutes and rinse it with herbal or ayurvedic shampoo.
*2. Using FENUGREEK AND SESAME OIL*

*How to make*


4 tablespoon fenugreek seeds 
A handful of fresh mint leaves,
3 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
2 tablespoon of organic sesame oil 
*How to apply*


Soak fenugreek seeds in the water for overnight. Now add a handful of fresh mint leaves, fresh lemon juice and fenugreek seeds in a grinder to make a fine smooth paste. add water to make spreadable paste. after that add sesame oil to the paste.
Apply the paste to your scalp and leave it for 30-40 minutes. Now rinse it off with herbal or ayurvedic shampoo. Apply this mask twice a week for faster result.
*3. How to get rid of dandruff using BLACK PEPPER AND OLIVE OIL* *How to make*


 2 tablespoon black pepper powder 
4 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil/sesame oil/jojoba oil (or  mix 100 g of pepper powder to 200 ml olive oil and keep it in a airtight glass jar for future.).
2 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
*How to apply*


Let the black pepper powder keep for overnight so that pepper extracts its vitamins and minerals to the oil. 
Before apply it to scalp mix  fresh lemon juice. Keep this mixture for 30-40 minutes and rinse it with herbal shampoo. Do this remedy once in a week. After 2 or 3 wash your dandruff will be totally gone. Do not repeat this remedy more than once in a week because pepper will irritate your scalp.


----------



## Somruedee Pimkote (Sep 24, 2016)

I have the same problem. I very nervous with bad dandruff. Thank you for every suggestions.


----------



## Madhuri Verma (Sep 28, 2016)

From my experience which has been extensive since I deal with 70% of my clients having eczema, psoriasis or mild cases of dandruff, Aestelance makes hands down the best shampoo for dandruff. The shampoo is called flakey and irritated. Its a liquid based shampoo, so instead of using a cream there is a spout that you press directly on the scalp. This allows a much easier and more efficient way of getting the nutrients directly on the scalp. After application massage into the scalp, rinse, then condition. Make sure to condition with Mud Mask (also made by Aestelance) as it's also very nurturing for the dry scalp. This should clear the problem right up and if it's a bad case you'll need to do one more step. After you shampoo and condition some people need to use a product called Balance ( also by Aestelance). The hair should be towel dried. Just apply balance using the spout directly on the scalp all over, rub it in and don't wash it out. Hopefully this helps!

  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

